# Livery around Iver - Suggestions please!



## WhiteHorse17 (13 January 2017)

Hi All,

I am looking for recommendations for livery around Iver (or Uxbridge) and surrounding area. I have been on the 'find a livery' websites but they seem a bit lacking (my current yard and another I'm looking at aren't listed so pretty sure many others wont be too). I'm finding it very difficult with a general google search as it seems many yards don't have websites, so hoping to tap into local expertise.

What I'm looking for:

- 7 day part livery

- Somewhere with a floodlit school (all weather surface)

- Ideally not a riding school although possible as long as livery access to school not hindered

- Somewhere that also has a lunge pen and horse walker would be ideal

- somewhere that has ad-lib hay

- Turn out is a biggy for me. I want as much of it as possible, year round. So somewhere where the mentality is that they will try and get them out into the fields for as long as possible every day throughout the year. 

- Nearby access to hacking would be a plus, but I have a lorry so not so much of a problem.

- Somewhere you can trust the staff to do the very best for your horse so if you can't turn up one day you know that they will be fine

Is this too much to ask? Interested to hear what people can suggest! Personal recommendations are so much better than anything else.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Little_Grey_Pony (14 January 2017)

Google Priory Farm Equine Spa & Rehab Centre (They do non rehab livery as well) .  I know from experience they are an excellent yard that ticks all the boxes you've listed.


----------



## SO1 (14 January 2017)

I am at Priory Farm and on 7 day part livery. Vacancies don't often come up but I think you may be in luck and there may be a space available.

They have everything you want and are very trustworthy and will go out of their way to help you. If you ask them to do something you know it gets done. I have a native pony and they have been great at accommodating his needs. He goes in the same field as the big competition horses and the grazing is good so he has to wear a grazing muzzle and he is on the steamed hay and molasses free food. 

There is a nice school which has been extended to 25 x 60 and at the moment not many people ride after work in the evenings - I work in London so don't get to the yard till about 7pm and normally get the big floodlit school to myself. They have a big horse walker. 

I don't go to the yard every day and recently had a nasty cough virus and only went once in 10 days and I knew my pony would be well looked after. They are used to catering for people who can't come every day and like to take an interest in the horses and get to know them well. They do late night checks and can top up hay give extra feeds then if need be.


----------



## onemorehorse (16 January 2017)

You could try Moorwards Farm in Iver Heath www.moorwardsfarm.co.uk although they are a riding school which may not suit but see below:

- 7 day part livery - Yes

- Somewhere with a floodlit school (all weather surface) - Yes, indoor school 20 x 50m

- Ideally not a riding school although possible as long as livery access to school not hindered - Is a small riding school but not sure of livery set up for school access.

- Somewhere that also has a lunge pen and horse walker would be ideal - Small indoor pony arena suitable for lunging

- somewhere that has ad-lib hay - Think this is an option, yes, not sure if charged extra

- Turn out is a biggy for me. - All year 24/7 turn out available, small herds or individual paddocks

- Nearby access to hacking would be a plus - not far from Langley and Black Parks, although not sure about getting there.  Think Langley is accessible via tracks and mainly quiet roads.

- Somewhere you can trust the staff to do the very best for your horse so if you can't turn up one day you know that they will be fine - Definitely!

I'm not a livery so maybe best to give them a ring for more accurate information/costs.


----------



## Alliswell (4 February 2017)

Good evening 

There is Bangors Park Farm
Ivy House
Moorwards- not sure if it is livery
A couple of others but they do not meet your requirements 

Best wishes


----------

